# Weight lifting belts



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

At the gym today I used there belt I think the make was twin lab and it was green and black, I think ?

best thing about this belt was that it is narrow at the back and front, which is better for me cause I hate the pinch at the front.

Anyone got any links to this type of belt, hopefully narrow at front and back...

cheers.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> At the gym today I used there belt I think the make was twin lab and it was green and black, I think ?
> 
> best thing about this belt was that it is narrow at the back and front, which is better for me cause I hate the pinch at the front.
> 
> ...


Does ewen not know?

He's normally spot on with these types of things


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Does ewen not know?
> 
> He's normally spot on with these types of things


Dunno I'll ask, I've done the usual searches but couldn't find it, they all look the same to me.

@ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Does ewen not know?
> 
> He's normally spot on with these types of things


Prefer the face avi you had up it showed how good looking you are .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Dunno I'll ask, I've done the usual searches but couldn't find it, they all look the same to me.
> 
> @ewen



View attachment 145541


Anything like that ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Prefer the face avi you had up it showed how good looking you are .


Got called ugly again

Hurt my feelings


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Most belts are standard size all way round but some like the york belts are narrow at front but still big at back .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Got called ugly again
> 
> Hurt my feelings


I dont think you are .


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

ewen said:


> View attachment 145541
> 
> 
> Anything like that ?


Naw still to thick, just seen one by Adidas looks narrow and similar in style, and is only a fiver may order that ..

I've got a York, but prefer the nylon belt


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Naw still to thick, just seen one by Adidas looks narrow and similar in style, and is only a fiver may order that ..
> 
> I've got a York, but prefer the nylon belt


If you can afford it buy a rehbrand belt they are awesome comes in two bits , neoprene large belt and stiff nylon to go over but can use either separate or together .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> If you can afford it buy a rehbrand belt they are awesome comes in two bits , neoprene large belt and stiff nylon to go over but can use either separate or together .


See told you he knew stuff

I on the other hand read it all as jibberish


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> See told you he knew stuff
> 
> I on the other hand read it all as jibberish


You're smarter than you let on .


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> You're smarter than you let on .


Got the "are you smarter than a ten. Year old" theme tune going in my head!

Yeah cheers for that lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrssalvatore said:


> Got the "are you smarter than a ten. Year old" theme tune going in my head!
> 
> Yeah cheers for that lol


No sleep for you while thats bouncing trouncing jumping all around your head


----------

